# G0180, g0179 questions?



## sherryjean27 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just started billing these codes.  Medicare is rejecting for pos . They don't pay in pos 31 or 32.  These pts are nursing home pts.  My question is,  Should the place of service be the place where the doctor's signed and reviewed the orders ( for instance, these were reviewed and signed in his office) or since its a nursing home pts, is it supposed to be the nursing home pos? Please help, I am so confused on this matter, and no one seems to know.

Sherry, CPC


----------



## hopepg (Oct 29, 2010)

We bill with POS 11 for office.


----------



## tlweafp (Nov 19, 2010)

*Cpc*

As far as I know, we can't bill those codes for a nursing home patient. However, that might be because we are also the medical director for the facility. I do know that when I do bill for those codes, I bil under POS 11 (office) and have no trouble getting paid.


----------

